# Best way to secure bike in truck bed without taking wheel off?



## manimaljacks

I am looking for a way to secure my bike in the bed of a truck that does not require the front wheel to come off. I know of the insta-gater but I do not want the bike facing the tailgate, I would prefer it face the cab.

The bike rack can even be permanent. I am thinking about getting the insta-gater and bolting it down to the bottom of the bed. Has anyone done this here.

Also, I apologize if this same thread has already been posted. I did do a quick search and could not find the info I wanted. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## old'n'slow

My solution doesn't have the bike facing forward, but it does have the virtue of being extremely easy/simple - brace the rear wheel against the cab (facing the tailgate) and using tie-downs, run the tie-downs from the seat post to the front corners of the truck bed. Yes, your truck will need "loop" brackets mounted in the bed. Literally 30 seconds to secure and another 30 to unsecure. 

I've transported my bike hundreds of miles without issue...


----------



## bradr

When I used to use my parents truck to haul bikes, I would either throw the bike over the back of the truck. It's exactly like this, but in the bed of the truck instead of hte back of a golf. https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-EfPRlCLsFzg/TiyfR6hE0rI/AAAAAAAAAQ0/rV1F4Ns7zTI/s1600/IMG_1138.JPG We grabbed some old lawn chair covers from someones place during spring cleaning and use it to protect the frame / tail gate.

Before discovering that I ran a 2x4 across the box (width wise) and clamped it to the side rails using C-clamps. The the bikes can be secured to that. We positioned the bikes facing the rear for that as well but we're pretty sure that you can have them face the front if you re-position the 2x4.

Disclaimer: I've never transported my road bike this way as I did this before I got my road bike bit the first one work really really well with my MTB. We would lock the bike to the frame with a cable lock. This might not be ideal for security if you need to leave the whole lot un-attended for a while.

We got a proper bike rack just prior to getting the Road Bike and use that now.


----------



## manimaljacks

bradr said:


> Before discovering that I ran a 2x4 across the box (width wise) and clamped it to the side rails using C-clamps. The the bikes can be secured to that. We positioned the bikes facing the rear for that as well but we're pretty sure that you can have them face the front if you re-position the 2x4.


Having trouble envisioning this.

Has anyone ever seen someone take a rooftop rack and bolt it to the bed of a truck? I get the feeling like this would be pretty secure.

I am actually about to buy a Ford Ranger just for the purpose of being a bike/kayak/everything rack.


----------



## manimaljacks

> When I used to use my parents truck to haul bikes, I would either throw the bike over the back of the truck. It's exactly like this, but in the bed of the truck instead of hte back of a golf. We grabbed some old lawn chair covers from someones place during spring cleaning and use it to protect the frame / tail gate.


I've seen this and everytime I do it scares the hell out of me. I dont see myself actually doing it.


----------



## gr8blues

Don't bolt anything to the truck bolt your mount to a 2x6 that sets between the front of the bed and wheel well hump. When you want to carry your bike drop it in and take it our when not in use , or just leave it there as it does not take up much room. I have this set up and use it for road and mountain bikes. Bikes face forward and under the roof line of the cab so no wind resistance or bugs.


----------



## Slowhead

I'm in the market for a truck bed transport device as well. There are a few options out there, but the better ones are $100+. That's okay, I just wasn't prepared to spend that much.


----------



## looigi

Check out these two: 

Truck Bed Bike Rack: Unigrip

RT202 / inno (RV-Inno) / ADVANCED CAR RACKS,


----------



## carlislegeorge

I vote for....


----------



## manimaljacks

looigi said:


> Check out these two:
> 
> Truck Bed Bike Rack: Unigrip
> 
> RT202 / inno (RV-Inno) / ADVANCED CAR RACKS,


Do you have experience with these? With a Carbon Fork?


----------



## ddimick

Two ideas:

1) Build one out of PVC, like this: How To PVC Bike Rack - *NEW*

2) Get a 1UPUSA roof tray and bolt it into the bed: Roof Tray


----------



## wim

I've laid my bike down on an old blanket for many years now in the bed of my Dodge PU. Never any issue whatsoever. There's no law that says bicycles have to remain upright when not ridden.


----------



## Winters

*Bungee jumping cord*

Bungee cord ... cause if someone tries to jack it the cord'll snap em back.. 

... But camo duct tape looks promissing cause you can barely see the bike. See picture below.




.
.
.


----------



## Slowhead

Right on, it's just that I sprung for a new ride and wanted to take it up a notch. I used a few pieces of 2x4 and a bit of cushion for years.


wim said:


> I've laid my bike down on an old blanket for many years now in the bed of my Dodge PU. Never any issue whatsoever. There's no law that says bicycles have to remain upright when not ridden.


----------



## manimaljacks

ddimick said:


> Two ideas:
> 
> 1) Build one out of PVC, like this: How To PVC Bike Rack - *NEW*
> 
> 2) Get a 1UPUSA roof tray and bolt it into the bed: Roof Tray


The 1up looks right up my alley. 200 is pretty expensive. Anyone know a cheaper one?


----------



## looigi

manimaljacks said:


> Do you have experience with these? With a Carbon Fork?


No. My wife has a truck but if we're going somewhere with the bikes we put them in the back of my SUV or on a hitch rack that supports the bikes via it's tires and wheels.


----------



## Camilo

manimaljacks said:


> I am looking for a way to secure my bike in the bed of a truck that does not require the front wheel to come off. I know of the insta-gater but I do not want the bike facing the tailgate, I would prefer it face the cab.
> 
> The bike rack can even be permanent. I am thinking about getting the insta-gater and bolting it down to the bottom of the bed. Has anyone done this here.
> 
> Also, I apologize if this same thread has already been posted. I did do a quick search and could not find the info I wanted. Thanks in advance for your replies.


Just wondering why you don't want the rear wheel forward? I ask because in my experience (I'm old and have messed around with many useful and stupid ideas in this arena), the best position for a bike in a pickup bed is rear forward, pressed against the front of the box/cab. The rear wheel is solid and won't shift or turn when pressure is put on it in a stop. Then, all you have to do is secure the front of the bike only. The rear wheel - facing forward against the front side of the box, really doesn't have to be secured at all, it won't shift around.

If you have the front wheel and/or fork mount facing forward, it requires that the rear also be secured so the rear of the bike won't shift when the fork turns, making it much more complicated.

Hope that makes sense.

I always take the front wheels off and use fork mounts on a 2X6, by far the simplest and safest whay to secure a bike without any chance of marring the frame or fork. Simple 2X6 friction fit across the bed with the rear wheel pressed firmly against the cab, no problem at all, quick easy, cheap, secure. You can eve set it up w/ locking fork mounts and bolt the 2X6 to the bed if you need that feature.

If I wanted to leave the front wheel on, I'd find some sort of stout strap (like the ratchet-lock straps that are used to secure wheels in commercial bike carriers or some sort of webbing strap with a solid cam lock buckle) and bolt them to a 2X6 and then set the front wheel down on the bolted on strap and strap it solidly in place. I think that would be pretty darn solid and cheap. But I'd still do it with the rear facing forward, otherwise I believe you'd need a 2X6 w/ straps on both ends securing both wheels.


----------



## dpatnaude

manimaljacks said:


> Do you have experience with these? With a Carbon Fork?


I use the RT202 from Inno Racks on a Tacoma. It has been great.

I did add some clear protective tape to the fork and frame where they contact the rack. The rubber straps are fine, but the black plastic of the clamp can rub. It came with rubber pads stuck on, but they are smaller than the potential contact area.

Only drawback is that each rack is for one bike, so you might need an additional solution for multiple bikes in the bed.


----------



## frpax

I've just thrown mine in the bed and laid it down.Never secured it with anything. Never had an issue. Been doing this for, oh, 20 years now.


----------



## skh

www.RecRac.com about $80.


----------



## bwilless

I use the insta-gator's and love them. If you mount them to the front of the bed, you may have a hard time getting the leverage you need to pull them down hard onto the front wheel. It's nice at the tailgate since you can plant your chest against the tailgate and pull with both hands.

I don't have any issues with the rear of the bike moving around in the truck, now if the truck was a porsche, it may be an issue.

Just wondering why you're against the bike facing backwards?


----------



## burgerlee

I second the rec-rac. It is not a permanent attachment to your truck and it takes only seconds to secure and remove.


----------



## dpatnaude

The Rec-Rac looks good too. Very similar to the Inno RT202 that I am using.

The Rec-Rac looks like it has all rubber against the frame and the fold down is nice, but I still like the ratcheting strap on the Inno.


----------



## BlackBeard

Open tailgate. Throw bike in truck bed. Close tailgate. Bike is secure.


----------



## Terex

A see-ment block.


----------



## Anthony3

carlislegeorge said:


> I vote for....


Duct tape and windex can solve all problems!!


----------



## camping biker

I made "bed rails" out of 2 vertical 2x4 on each side, and 3 horizontal 2x4 on each side. It works great for hauling scrap or camping gear as well, and looks nice. 

A square-hitch mount bike rack (the kind that holds a complete bike and clamps the tires) will do what you want ($300)


----------

